# Preamplificador con control de graves y agudos con lm833



## awa (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola les cuento que estoy tratando de armar esto un pre con control de graves y agudos con 1 lm833 quisiera ver si alguien puede corregirlo para ver si esta bien o mejorarlo en alugun aspecto, en realidad el circuito es la mezcla de 2 circuitos del datasheet, la idea es usarlo como pre para 1 instrumento alimentandolo con 9v, y no se si es posible hacer otra vercion para usarlo para amplificar unos auriculares les cuento que tengo 3 de estos integrados por si hay que agregar algun otro en puente o algo de eso, en realidad no se bien que 833 son ya que los integrados solo dicen 833 y un footprint que dice z318 y son de ST.
bueno eso desde ya muchas gracias.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005218.PDF
http://www.mhennessy1.f9.co.uk/activespeaker/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Tu esquema tiene errores.

¿ Por que esa red de realimentación sobre U1-A ?, ¿ Quieres compensar algo ?

El LM833 es un operacional de uso general, puede servir para audio pero existen opciones mejores por menos de 1 U$


----------



## awa (Ene 15, 2009)

En cuanto a la red de retroalimentacion la puse porque estaba en el datasheet y si la quito la simulacion al menos me da chorizos.
Y uso el lm833 porque los tengo por aqui pero si sabes de cual seria mejor y que esea facil de conseguir, ya que aqui lo hay una sola casa de electronica y tienen poco y nada.

Ahora estaba viendo que el C5 me equivioque y lo puse electrolitico.

Gracias fogonazo, por la super-rapida respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Esta seria la forma correcta


----------



## awa (Ene 16, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo...
pero tengo algunas, dudas pueden sonar muy basicas ya que soy un aficionado. En la alimentacion hay un C1 sin valor este no va o que valor seria?,  el zener es porque la alimentacion tiene que ser simetrica ?

Esta bien que la estapa de preamplificación este antes que la de tonos, o es indiferente, y la entrada de tonos entra por la pata inversora esto estaria reconrtando las frecuencias, y ojeando por la web encontre esto.





en este otro caso estaria actuando como boost?.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

el capacitor sin valor es de 100nF solo que se corto la imagen.

eso creo yo. es un filtro para el voltaje.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola amigos, estuve buscando mucho y encontre otro universal. solo lleva resistores y funciona bien.

la ganancia es baja pero es por seguridad. luego se coloca el control de tonos y luego un pre e ganancia 10 (30dB),

este pre funciona bien y en el diseño original solo variaba el valor de R4, si umenta la ganancia disminuye, y si baja la ganacia aumenta.

pero yo modifique la resistencia R5, q al aumentar el valor aumenta la ganancia y al disminuir el valor disminue la ganancia. ese resistor es de 10K pero yo probe con 22K.

el diagrama esta bien?
que les parece?
podria funcionar para mi mini consola?

saludos.


----------



## awa (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola DJ draco simule este circuito que posteastes y si funciona pero esa R5 en el de fogonazo es R3 y es de 33k por eso me dabe de tener mas ganancia, tal vez porque pienso conectar un bajo electrico por ahí .Lo que si note y es muy importante en mi caso porque es portable es el consumo, en el de fogonazo es de 484.9uA yc on este ultimo es de 3.16mA ambos alimentados con 9V y con el zener y los condensadores de alimentacion colocados. creo que habra que armarlo y ver los resultados.
Tu caso no se como es pero es como dice fogonazo hay mejores AOp por lo que he leido el TL072 es bastante más decente, si tienes que comprar y puedes conseguirlo es mejor.
Slu2....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

gracias por la información.

yo consigo toda la gama de TL, y todos a muy buen precio. pero utilizo el TL084, porque:

1) me dio siempre buenos resultados.
2) tiene 4 preamplificador juntos (menor espacio) lo q me permite hacer el pre y 3 ecualizadores activos en el mismo integrado.

ademas mi idea es aplicarlo en una mini consola de 4 canales q esta metida dentro de un chasis de lectora de cd's.

por ende cuanto menor espacio ocupe mejor.

saludos y voy a seguir probando antes de hacer el circuito final.


----------



## awa (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola Webeando por ahí encontre esto tal vez te interese.Mixer Portable 9V 4 canales 
Aun no lo he posteado porque esta en ingles pero igual aquí dejo el link.

http://www.redcircuits.com//Page53.htm
Salu2...


----------



## denis92 (May 6, 2009)

hola no entiendo bn el preamplificador con el lm833
R7 y R3 estan unidas por el cable que se crusan?
para una guitarra la ganancia de 20dB esta bien?


----------



## bebeto (May 26, 2009)

yo tengo montado el mismo control con pre... lo subi en el foro.. creo que era de fotos de montajes ....

 ( ya entro pidiendo que disculpen las faltas... soy pesimo en ese tema ) 

te comento yo tengo montado el mismo circuito que posteaste de electronica facil, y me funciona prefectamente, controla que tengas hecho el puente entre R3-R4 y la salida del lm833, (creo que era la pata 1) no se.. por ahi te sirve de ayuda.... yo diceñe un PCB con el control en stereo, con vumetro tambien en estereo y su fiente de alimentacion, todo adecuado a los componentes que tenia ( los cap estan indicado como resistencias por el tema de que los componentes que use ya los tenia montado en la plaqueta anterior que era perforada por tanto no me dan laspatitas de los cap , pero por cuestion de estetica decidi cambiarlo


----------



## cantoni11 (Feb 25, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu esquema tiene errores.
> 
> ¿ Por que esa red de realimentación sobre U1-A ?, ¿ Quieres compensar algo ?
> 
> El LM833 es un operacional de uso general, puede servir para audio pero existen opciones mejores por menos de 1 U$




Hola Fogonazo,te comento estoy viendo de armar un pre con control de tonos que encontre en la red  ..Para el control de tonos ,emplea el LM833.Segun tus comentarios existen mejores reemplazos para este IC,Cuales serian? .saludos


----------



## The Rookie (Feb 25, 2017)

http://ameer-diy-projects.blogspot.in/2013/04/tone-control-parametric-and-sub-woofer.html


----------

